# 3.10.7 and tcp_fastretrans_alert

## stelinux

Hi ,

after kernel upgrade I have obtained this error during X session.

Thanks to all.

```

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: WARNING: at /usr/src/linux-3.10.7-gentoo/net/ipv4/tcp_input.c:2776 tcp_fastretrans_alert+0xc7c/0xcd0()

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: Modules linked in: nvidia(PO) drm adt7475 hwmon_vid xt_LOG xt_limit xt_length xt_conntrack iptable_filter vboxnetflt(O) vboxnetadp(O) vboxdrv(O) coretemp kvm_intel snd_usb_audio snd_usbmidi_lib usb_storage uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_core kvm crc32c_intel firewire_ohci firewire_core mac_hid pcspkr i2c_i801 [last unloaded: drm]

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: CPU: 7 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/7 Tainted: P        W  O 3.10.7-gentoo-r0 #1

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T SE, BIOS 0808    03/08/2010

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: ffffffff815cb5f7 0000000000000000 ffffffff81035a9c ffff880238fe5b00

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: 0000000000000001 0000000000000007 0000000000004120 0000000000000001

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: ffffffff814c5a0c 0000000700000000 0000000000000005 ffff880238fe5b00

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: Call Trace:

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff815cb5f7>] ? dump_stack+0xd/0x17

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff81035a9c>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x6c/0xa0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814c5a0c>] ? tcp_fastretrans_alert+0xc7c/0xcd0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814c64c7>] ? tcp_ack+0x9b7/0xd90

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814c6d51>] ? tcp_rcv_established+0x101/0x650

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814d08e6>] ? tcp_v4_do_rcv+0x216/0x4c0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814fbd3e>] ? ipv4_confirm+0x6e/0x100

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff81494e76>] ? nf_iterate+0x96/0xd0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814d288e>] ? tcp_v4_rcv+0x7ee/0x820

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff81494f27>] ? nf_hook_slow+0x77/0x150

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814ae260>] ? ip_rcv_finish+0x360/0x360

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff814ae31c>] ? ip_local_deliver_finish+0xbc/0x220

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8146c2f7>] ? __netif_receive_skb_core+0x497/0x6b0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8146c714>] ? netif_receive_skb+0x24/0x80

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8146e008>] ? napi_gro_receive+0xc8/0x110

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8132c514>] ? rtl8169_poll+0x2d4/0x610

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8146c9a1>] ? net_rx_action+0x81/0x130

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8103cd18>] ? __do_softirq+0xd8/0x1b0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8103cf3e>] ? irq_exit+0x8e/0xb0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff81003d2c>] ? do_IRQ+0x5c/0xd0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff815d09ea>] ? common_interrupt+0x6a/0x6a

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffff813c73d8>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x58/0xe0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff813c73d4>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x54/0xe0

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff813c7501>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xa1/0x150

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8100a169>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x30

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: [<ffffffff8106c679>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0x79/0x160

Aug 23 15:15:50 stelinux kernel: ---[ end trace c5d782a4c7c830d4 ]---

```

my system is:

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo-r0 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r0-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_950_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    12275464 total,   1670980 free

KiB Swap:   11727444 total,  11727444 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Aug 2013 21:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo science x-stefano

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.wheel.sk/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/stefano"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr avahi berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative dirac directfb djvu dri dts dvd dvdr egl emboss encode exif expat faac faad fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fontforge fortran frei0r gdbm gif gles gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk iconv icu ieee1394 ipv6 jack java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lapack latex lcms ldap libcaca libnotify lua lzma mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib music mysql ncurses nls nptl ocaml odbc ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pango pch pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit postscript ppds private-headers ps python python3 qt3support qt4 readline reports scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session slang smp snmp speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg swig tcl tcpd theora thumbnail tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console nlpsolver pdfimport scripting-beanshell scripting-javascript wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## stelinux

I've found the answer:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60779

----------

## nephros

Here's some better info:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=989251

I have been able to get rid of it using 

```

sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_early_retrans=2 # default 3

sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_frto=0

```

BTW, it seems to have been introduced after linux 3.10.5.

----------

## stelinux

Thanks nephros but I've tried but not solve the problem.

Furthermore after 12 h 3.10.7 shows 3.2GB/12GB instead of 3.8.13 that shows 2.6GB/12GB of memory occupation.

I suspected that the problem is not only the tcpfastretrans.

Thanks again

----------

## TomWij

Please file bugs at https://bugs.gentoo.org and the respective upstreams.

----------

## stelinux

Done but it is my first bug report so be patient with the mistakes.

----------

## nephros

FYI, this has been fixed now in linus' tree.

https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/net/ipv4/tcp_input.c?id=031afe4990a7c9dbff41a3a742c44d3e740ea0a1

The patch also applies on current 3.10.17 and does fix the problem.

----------

